# 4-7 [Donnie is the Master]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
After hearing from a couple buddies of mine that were out on Sykes that the bite was going off, my roommate Jake & I decided to head out there for a while to see if we could get Jake his first bridge bull. We had to wait a couple hours before leaving because I had to go grab Mitch at the airport at 10:30, but we eventually made it home to pack up. Naturally I called Donnie & told him he had to go too. "Man, I'm tired as hell & I've got school in the morning. You can't ask me to go out there cause you know I'm gonna have to say yes!" Told him he had no choice & he replied with "alright fine man I'm packing up the truck now." It's not too difficult to convince Donnie to hit the water. We all got to the bridge around midnight, at which point the tide switched & the water turned into glass. Unfortunately the bite shut off as well. One can only throw perfect casts at cruising redfish for so long before going insane, so we packed up & headed out around 3AM or so. Donnie was the only one that was able to fool one of the picky reds, & of course she just HAD to be the biggest one at the bridge that night. :shifty:

*What Were We Using?*
Topwaters produced dozens of follows, but none of the fish would commit. We each had a few short strikes on Matrix Shad paddletails, but Donnie was the only one who got a fish to eat. The lure of choice was a 1/2 oz. jighead paired with a Vortex Shad in the Kamikaze color thrown in front of a cruising bull. 

*Tally for the Night: *

*Me:* Nada
*Jake:* Skunked
*Ant:* C'mon bro...
*Donnie:* 40.75'' monster

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a minute Sawyer, you=nada??????? geeeezzzzzzz I don't believe it!!!! hahahah glad someone else can have a bad day!!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Wait a minute Sawyer, you=nada??????? geeeezzzzzzz I don't believe it!!!! hahahah glad someone else can have a bad day!!!!


Jason..... You know what, I don't even want to talk about it. You just wait until you see my report for last night man!! Hope you enjoy seeing big fish caught on the fly rod! :thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

that bull bay rod tho..........


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Jason..... You know what, I don't even want to talk about it. You just wait until you see my report for last night man!! Hope you enjoy seeing big fish caught on the fly rod! :thumbup:


Photoshop crashed on the computer huh??


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> that bull bay rod tho..........


I know, so jealous........


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Aw fer f###s sake - what's next, bobbers and nightcrawlers? Half a dam ham n cheese sammich? No wait - put a hook in that cell phone. Have you guys been licking frogs again??

(Just ran across your thread in the fly fishing section and I gotta admit thats pretty freakin cool)


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> \
> (Just ran across your thread in the fly fishing section and I gotta admit thats pretty freakin cool)


Appreciate it man! :thumbup:


----------

